# Help. Won't let me trim her face.



## Towandafox (Nov 22, 2013)

So I've just started trimming my pup. After letting her get used to trims at the groomer I thought it would be a good time to give it a try at home. I've been introducing her to the trimmer with treats for the last month and was able to trim her body today, but whenever I get close to her face she jerks. I'm afraid I'll nick her. 

How do I get her to stop jerking when I get near her face? Just more time/treats with the trimmer near her face?

Here is what I've got so far.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

My favorite groomer ever (Ellyisme here on poodleforum) taught me how to hold their muzzle properly, where to place my thumb etc, it kind of locks a bit, not 100% guaranteed but I also trained my poodles to "freeze"(kind of) cause I cut their eyelashes and eyebrows and around lips with scissors. And they have learned to stay still for short periods of time with a command, then release then again etc... It's easier to do it with pauses, it's very hard for them to just not move at all hehehehe 

So I don't know how to teach you in words here, but if you ask a groomer to show you how to hold the muzzle I believe you'll be fine  and especially the training I believe is very important to teach them to stand still.
Good luck dear! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Yup, it just takes time and repetition. : ) Lots of treats for the briefest moments of stillness, and those moments will get longer and longer. Any time she jerks, it means you've already asked for too much so mind that you lower your expectations a bit. She may even need a few days or a week of practicing stillness with the clipper near her face without being touched by it. Here's a video of my girl getting trained on the table when she was around 3 months old. She's a dream now for her face and tk! Don't worry about getting a certain look in the beginning, just focus on her comfort level and behavior. The perfect finish can only last a few weeks anyway, but her emotional response to the grooming process can last a lifetime! : )

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PibvThEVeWE


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Yup! You're doing fine! They always pull their heads back, but after awhile get used to you holding their face and will co-operate! You will also get more confident with using the clippers and it gets easier to trust yourself doing the face!!


----------



## Towandafox (Nov 22, 2013)

Thank you for the great advice and assurance! The video helped. I think I may be asking her to stay still too long without a treat. Anyway, I'll keep on it and for now she gets to have a close shaved body with a fluffy head and continue her impersonation (in-canine-ation?) of a chinese crested. Ha


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

She knows the difference between Mom and the groomer. You will stop when she "complains" and jerks, the groomer doesn't. Just like how a teacher can keep control in a class of 10 four year olds, but yours runs wild at home. They know. Yes, treats are good rewards for good behavior, also praise works too; but when she jerks she should also hear a very stern "AH AH!" or "NO" while you reposition her. Praise the good, correct the bad. Plus this is grooming, this is her face, clippers, shears, things that could cause harm, to both of you, if she doesn't cooperate. It won't hurt her to hold still, she doesn't have to "like" it, but she has to learn. She is a poodle with a lifetime of grooming ahead of her, and if she does it for the groomer, well Mom, she has your number.


----------

